# Update on a swarm



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Labor Day? September of last year?


----------



## genzer (May 14, 2015)

My bad duh! I was thinking of the swarm from last year, no this swarm was 4th of July wknd. It's tough to get old & feeble.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Ha! Tell me about it. Regardless of the date, good catch!


----------



## genzer (May 14, 2015)

Another update, the spot where I caught a swarm on July 4th wknd. had a bunch of bees, so I hung a trap and some bees have taken up residence. But I don't think it's a lot, now if there's no queen I'll just hive them in the smaller colony, but what do I need to do if there's a queen?


----------



## genzer (May 14, 2015)

Anyone?


----------

